

How do you help promote a friend's product? - geuis

A friend of mine has created a new product and I'm curious about some ideas on how to help her promote it.<p>She moved to San Francisco last year and one night walking home from a party got frustrated at how uncomfortable her dress shoes were. This led her to the idea of creating a small portable shoe that women can easily carry with them and then slip on/off as needed.<p>I have watched as she took her idea, did tons of research, incorporated and patented the concept, built her own prototype, found a manufacturer, got her site set up, and is now selling the shoes in limited quantities.<p>Its really been quite amazing to see a friend do all of this by herself!<p>I am a frontend engineer by career, and while I know all of the ways to optimize a site I have little knowledge of how to help promote her product.<p>I would love to help get her in contact with people who can introduce her shoes to a wider audience.<p>Does anyone have any ideas? Anyone who's an HN reader that would be interested in talking to her?<p>Her site is http://flipslip.com.
======
holdenk
I have no experience with non-web based stuff, but I have had o.k. results
with press releases (with p.r. web and writing on my own) for new product
launches.

I've also had pretty good luck with contacting individual reporters, so she
might want to try and get in touch with the local fashion or business editors.

